# How blunt is blunt ?



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Quick question about my eureka burrs. Having had a bit of training, we discussed a few issues and burr sharpness came up.

I've just checked mine and I feel that I am in no danger of cutting myself on the top set. They aren't smooth but they definitely ain't sharp. The lower ones are a little better but not much.

I'm assuming it's probably time ?The grinder is second hand so I've no idea when/if they were changed.

Thanks in advance

Ed


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The larger inner part of the burr is the breaker, these often do not look super sharp even when new, they only do the initial crushing / breaking of the beans.

Look very carefully at the outer perimeter of the burr, preferably with a magnifying lens, these should show bright shiny sharp edges, this is where the grinding is done.

In your case it may be time for new burrs, but check first.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd be inclined to get a new set & compere them against the current ones. You're gonna need them eventually anyway & if you come to sell before fitting them, they're a nice extra to bundle in.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Edlockwood said:


> Quick question about my eureka burrs. Having had a bit of training, we discussed a few issues and burr sharpness came up.
> 
> I've just checked mine and I feel that I am in no danger of cutting myself on the top set. They aren't smooth but they definitely ain't sharp. The lower ones are a little better but not much.
> 
> ...


How old is the grinder?


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi dave.

I'm not entirely sure. I've had it for about 2 years and have used it daily for my needs.

It was second hand so who knows ? What is their natural life for home use as a rule ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Edlockwood said:


> Hi dave.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure. I've had it for about 2 years and have used it daily for my needs.
> 
> It was second hand so who knows ? What is their natural life for home use as a rule ?


Probably 150-200Kg. With the amount of coffee drunk by the majority of home users (350g per week) that's definitely less than 20kg per year. So 8 years or so in domestic use.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Dave is right in saying they are probably fine.

However for the price of new burrs you may as well pick up a set as it will give you peace of mind that they are sharp and you'll be able to learn what a 'new' burrs feels like.


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone. They were £20 so not the end of the world. I bought them before Dave's post so will be able to compare and sell them on as and when...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you fit the new ones you may have a bit of a surprise. My mazzer mini had new burrs. The latter stages of 1kg of beans improved the grind, less clumping but things definitely improved slowly in that area over the next 5kg or so. I am weighing in on it so no clumps due to the anti static screen.







In terms of fluffy grinds using the same oily beans it's now not far of where the one built into my Barista Express was more or less from day one.







Couldn't resist adding that comment.

John

-


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Well that was interesting.

When I fitted the new burrs, the grinder wouldn't rotate. It took quite a lot of coarsening to stop them touching.

All subsequent shots have choked the machine so it's been struggling for a while.

Quite exciting, I was struggling to get consistency in my shots and this could well be a strong contributory factor.

I'm now in the process of getting some coffee to appear, will then fine tune it.

Thanks for advice once again.


----------

